# Painting Interior



## RazorAce (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey, i have a 99 Eclipse GS, and i was painting all my tan pieces white. I cleaned them, scuffed them up, recleaned, and painted a couple layers on. But this isnt enough to keep them from scratching up when they get well, scratched. 

Is there a clearcoat or something that i could use for my pieces when i get done with them? Or how can i go about repainting them to be near scratch proof w/o my tan showing through.

I use Krylon Fusion for my plastic, and Vinyl and Fabric paint for my vinyl.

Thanks.


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

word...same thing happened to me.

maybe wait 24 hours between coats?

someone on here has to have used fusion before successfully?


----------



## RazorAce (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully. My buddy said he has some clear coat he used on the outside of his car with a gun. He said it dries really hard and thick. I might try that out and let you know it goes.


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

i just used the interior paint they sell in a paint shop near my house it dosnt scratch off :biggrin: ..dont use the one from aoutoparts its no good :nono: if u do use that one then spray a coat of clear


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jul 15 2009, 08:43 AM~14481203
> *i just used the interior paint they sell in a paint shop near my house it dosnt scratch off :biggrin: ..dont use the one from aoutoparts its no good :nono: if u do use that one then spray a coat of clear
> *



Did you use a can or spay gun?


----------



## nykkosena (Apr 4, 2009)

I heard that you dnt even have to scuff them, just clean them up in the bath tub with hot water and soap. Then you gotta let them air dry, you dont want any lint or shit from the rag on your plastic/vinyl peice, then you spray light even coats on the peice, then you gotta let these peices sit for at least 48 hours in order for them to cure all the way, then they should be ready to install.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

If you're using SEM, this is the steps and materials I used to do my 96 impala. If you're looking for a place to buy it....I recommend vinylpro.com Here is what I had success doing....


1- (1) bottle of SEM Soap

2- (1) bottle of SEM Scuff & Clean

3- (1) bottle of SEM vinyl/plastic prep waterborne world class

4- (1) jug of world class surface cleaner

5- (approximately 2 dozen green scuff pads (maybe more))

6- (3-4) cans of SEM Sand Free adhesion promotor

7- (18-24) cans of whatever color paint you choose.

8- (1) box of Scott's Rags (home depot) shop paper towels

Step 1- Take your SEM soap and put a little bit on your plastic/vinyl piece and use a green scrub pad to scuff clean....rinse thoroughly, DO NOT cross contaminate your scuff pads

Step 2- Use SEM scuff & clean. Scuff your plastic/vinyl piece with a different scuff pad....BE THOROUGH and take your time, you're trying to get all the contaminants off of your piece....rinse thoroughly

Step 3- Use a little bit of Plastic Vinyl prep cleaner and different scrub pad and scruff the piece thoroughly. Once again take your time and do it thorough.....rinse again BE INSANELY THOROUGH, use your hands to wipe/rinse all the chemicals off

Step 4- Dry off with paper towels, try to keep lint free and try not to let your hands touch any of the area that will be painted (your hands are oily/ and you don't want to touch something dirty and then touch the piece. Let it air dry for a bit

Step 5- Use a little bit of the world class cleaner and wipe the entire piece down (this is prepping it for paint, its removing any contaminents prior to painting) Use lightly do not saturate your paper towel with this stuff, just a small damp area.....follow up and dry piece if you have any wet spots with a clean paper towel.

Step 6- allow the piece to air dry for AT LEAST 5 minutes (this is so the previous stuff you used can evaporate off of the piece).

Step 7- Spray piece with adhesion promotor- Spray just like a painter LONG even sweeping motions.... This gets in all the crevices and aids in bonding the paint......WHILE THIS COAT IS STILL WET......GO QUICKLY TO STEP 8

Step 8- Spray a dry coat of your choice of color. A dry coat is only going to lightly speckle the piece....Your not trying to totally change the color yet....it should look heavily speckled. Let this coat dry for at least 10 minutes

Step 9- Now try for color change, put a nice coat of paint down....you may need to do 2 to 3 coats depending on how drastic you're changing the color. If you do multiple coats wait 5-10 minutes between coats....

Step 10- Allow to dry overnight at least, its very delicate at first but once the paint dries for 2 days you can armor all the shit/ or even clean it



ITS ALOT OF WORK....Don't skip steps and don't rush....it aint gonna happen overnight, especially with a 4 door....my impala took a couple weeks of doing a little bit at a time, because it gets monotonous and repetitive scrubbing every piece 4 times over, IF you rush, the shit will fisheye extremely bad and you won't be able to get the paint to adhere at all. I've done 3 cars in the last year and believe me if you rush, you'll pay....You'll be doing shit all over....Good luck


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Jul 15 2009, 08:18 PM~14486526
> *Did you use a can or spay gun?
> *


spray gun


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jul 24 2009, 01:29 PM~14571916
> *spray gun
> *


Use A Flat Clear or Semi Gloss to look OG.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

xSSive is your interior durable or is it like "dont touch it i dont want to risk fucking it up"


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Aug 31 2009, 09:07 PM~14941183
> *xSSive is your interior durable or is it like "dont touch it i dont want to risk fucking it up"
> *


SEM is about as durable as it gets when you do all the proper prep work.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i will have to try itout i just dont want to do all that work and put it back in the car and it scuffs off :angry:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Aug 31 2009, 10:40 PM~14943298
> *i will have to try itout i just dont want to do all that work and put it back in the car and it scuffs off :angry:
> *





thats why you do all that work....to keep it from scuffin' off and keep a mechanical bond....I clean it like normal I've had it for 2 1/2 years on my most recent car, I've done several.....here is a pic someone snapped this weekend....still white as hell....Basically if you rush/skip steps/you'll run into a higher risk of it chipping and flaking.


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco (Nov 25, 2009)

thats some good info bro thank you for takeing your time i runied my 81 mc t-top wheni was 17 tried to o white and trashed it now it will loook good


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco (Nov 25, 2009)

i wrote it down word for word excited :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elmontecarlodeloco+Jan 15 2010, 02:32 AM~16298223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, let us know how it turned out.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

if you use the right products it shouldnt scuff off, as long as its prepped right and you use an adhesion promoter you should be fine


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## adriyanna62 (Jan 21, 2010)

I use Krylon Fusion for my plastic, and Viny and Fabric paint for my viny Don't use the one from auto parts its no good. if u do use that one then spray a coat of clear.
_____________________________________________________
Contract Hire


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 20 2009, 04:24 PM~14528953
> *If you're using SEM, this is the steps and materials I used to do my 96 impala.  If you're looking for a place to buy it....I recommend vinylpro.com  Here is what I had success doing....
> 1- (1) bottle of SEM Soap
> 
> ...



18-24 cans :0 :0 :0 you sparyin your whole car?? i usually use 4 -6 cans on all the plastic an vynle less on some cars as they have less plastic an vynle but really its all in your prep an comom sense dont paint pieces that get touched alot i.e door straps/handles 2-3 coats on everything is good to thick an it will scratch off easly good luck


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

dyed my steering wheel sem shadow blue. sides of the wheel is gonna get wrapped, and i still have to paint the metal bar



b4











after


----------

